# Fraps Recording frame rate 3-5 FPS



## HelpMeWithFraps (Dec 21, 2010)

Yesterday my fraps Suddenly started recording every game at 3-5 FPS. 

Most MMORPGs and FPS games i play i run between 100-200 FPS. When i record w/ fraps i have always used 60 fps and i always maintained a steady 50-60 FPS recording. 
Yesterday my fraps just stopped working properly. What should i do?

Ive tried un-installing but to no avail.
Some specs are:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ 2.10 GHz
4GB DDR2 Ram
Windows XP Professional

Thanks


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello HelpMeWithFraps,

What kind of video card are you running as well as what games are you playing. What kind of settings are you playing on?


----------



## HelpMeWithFraps (Dec 21, 2010)

Can you tell me how i can find my video card? its 3 am and im to tired to think haha.

Im play combat arms, COD4, maple story, WoW and ive tried ALL of them on LOW quality settings. Like i said ive never had a problem recording 60+ FPS on any of these games at HIGH quality.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To see your video card details, go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Display tab.

Defrag the hard drive and make sure there's at least 15% free space. A heavily fragmented drive could be causing problems for Fraps.

Are you using the demo or full version?

Have you changed any of the recording options in Fraps, or are you recording to a new location?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Also make sure you did not accidentally enable full size, most people even with really high end systems cant record at full size because of the lag. Make sure its half size on the video recording settings.


----------



## HelpMeWithFraps (Dec 21, 2010)

Ill defrag right now. And no i havent changed fraps settings at all. I have the Full Version also.

Lacrosse ive always recorded at full size never had a problem before but i just tried half size and my FPS dropped to 1 FPS.

And lacrosse do you play Combat Arms? I think i remember you


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thats odd because at half size that should be your optimal performance. Yes I do play CA, not as much as I use to. I was in a professional clan but I'm not that pro anymore, I play to much MW2 and SC2.


----------



## HelpMeWithFraps (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep its -Kenny haha. I have no idea why my PC has suddenly started doing this.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

-Kenny what are the odds, I'm the one who recruited you into MI when I was in it. Give us your video card info and we can go from there.


----------



## HelpMeWithFraps (Dec 21, 2010)

Yer I remember, hows college? Not quite sure what you want specifically but heres this:


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

9800GT is a solid card but recording games at 60FPS on high settings just wont work not even with most high end cards. So lower your settings and check your resolution to make sure its not maxed when you play.


----------



## HelpMeWithFraps (Dec 21, 2010)

Tried all of that. Low settings low detail. Still 1-5 FPS


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

No idea, uninstall Fraps then reinstall and test with a low end game like CA. Also check your internet connection and make sure no one is stealing your internet because that could also cause lag.


----------



## HelpMeWithFraps (Dec 21, 2010)

Already tried that to :\ ill try again tho. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ciphermind (Dec 23, 2010)

The GPU causing the problem is a red herring. Though I agree with lacrosse, there is no reason at all for him to get 1 frame per second even when recording at full-size. FRAPS relies primarily on CPU and RAM to work, in that order. Check and see if anything you've recently installed is eating up resources using the Task Manager.

Do your games still run at 200fps while not recording? If you've seen a significant dip there a Windows reinstall may be in your future.


----------



## HelpMeWithFraps (Dec 21, 2010)

My PC Performance right now is 1% Closed all unnecessary programs and tried still 1-5 FPS yep always runs 100-200 fps


----------



## gamefuelftw (Jul 22, 2011)

I have the SAME EXACT PROBLEM! Did you ever find a solution!? I also found out that in 1024x768 I can run all games fine, (i7, 8 gigs of ram, and an ati radeon) So when I switched to 1384x768 I got this 3fps-7 fps lag, it stays right at that, mainly on minecraft. Please tell me you found out what's wrong


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

gamefuelftw please create a new thread with all the required information. Thanks


----------

